# Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video​*






Als mir Jean Fertig (den ihr hier im Forum als Trollwut kennt) erzählte, dass er ein Bellyboat benutzt, um im Main zu feedern, fand ich das schon mal spannend - Bellyboats werden ja meistens eher von Raubfisch- oder auch Meeresanglern benutzt, als zum Friedfische angeln.

So wurde die Idee geboren, über das Feedern im Fluss auf Friedfische ein Video zu drehen.

Und das hat dann gestern (01.10. 2016) geklappt - Jean war vorbereitet, Franz und ich hatten Zeit - also ab an den Main zum drehen.

Und das hat richtig gut geklappt, das muss ich sagen.

Oft genug erlebten wir bei diversen Drehs eher "zähes" beissen der Fische, hier gings schon los, bevor ich die Kamera richtig parat hatte auf dem Wasser.

Und dazu hat Jean ne tolle Art, das zu erklären, mitzumachen und mitzudenken beim Dreh, was uns die Sache sehr erleichtert hatte..

Der ganze Dreh war letztlich in knappen 2 Stunden durch, so reibungslos klappte das sowohl mit Jean wie mit den Fischen!

Und wir hatten zudem auch noch richtig Spaß beim Dreh...

Einzig die zwei, drei Schauer zwischendurch - aber das vermochte weder Fänge noch den Spaß wirklich eintrüben..

Wer also tolle Tipps und Tricks zum Feedern im Fluss vom Belleyboat aus angucken möchte:
Wir hoffen, ihr habt beim anschauen so viel Spaß wie wir beim Dreh....

[youtube1]NYycZmb6jGM[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYycZmb6jGM 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

richtig klasse! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

danggge ;-)


----------



## Andal (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Und zu Fuß gehen musstest du diesmal auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Aber fast paddeln (mit 1 Paddel, das halb abgebrochen, mit nem soliden Stahlkahn), wenn Franz nicht den E-Motor mit genommen hätte...
;--)))


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Schönes Filmchen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Danke ;-))


----------



## bombe20 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

klasse beitrag. danke dafür.


----------



## el.Lucio (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Super Film und tolle Infos und Erklärungen #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

danke


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

richtig guter Film da hast dich ja richtig ins zeug gelegt Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

danke - nicht ich, der Jean hat sich ins Zeig gelegt!!!

Franz und ich haben ja "nur" gefilmt und geschnitten..


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Ja angeln kann er der Kollege Trollwut!
Haust du da einen Klappanker raus, oder einen Gewichtsanker?
Geschieht dieses Ankermanöver auch vom Bellyboot aus, oder wird dafür das andere Boot genutzt?

Schon mal über Winkelpickerrute nachgedacht, die gibt es nämlich in "kurz"?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Belly wurde am Gewichtsanker (Kopp vom Vorschlaghammer) verankert, geht ganz alleine, wir vom Filmboot komplett extra..


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Vom Ufer aus ein Wfg von 200 -300 gr und mit dem Belly in der Fahrrinne bis 50 gr .|bigeyes 

Sehe schon die ersten Nachahmer auf dem Rhein zwischen den Schubverbänden rumdümpeln.

Klasse Sache sonst #6


----------



## daci7 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Schöne Sache von allen Beteiligten - mehr davon!
PS: an 'ne Pickerrute hab ich auch direkt gedacht - mit manchen Dropshotruten kann man das bestimmt auch gut machen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Richtig geiles Video und von allen dreien Klasse gemacht. Man hat euch den Spaß und die Freude echt angemerkt.

Bitte mehr. Gerne auch so besondere Dinge, die man vorher nie gesehen hat.


----------



## gambinho (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Super Video. Schön neben dem ganzen Einheitsbrei mal etwas komplett neues zu sehen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

danke!
Freut uns, dass euch so ein Video freut ;-))


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Richtig geiles Video und von allen dreien Klasse gemacht. Man hat euch den Spaß und die Freude echt angemerkt.


genau das, war wie ein angelausflug unter kumpels, mal´n schnack ab und an.
bist du nicht auch jugendwart Jean? deine jungs haben echt glück.


----------



## Sebbo85 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> genau das, war wie ein angelausflug unter kumpels, mal´n schnack ab und an.
> bist du nicht auch jugendwart Jean? deine jungs haben echt glück.


----------



## icke2001 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Danke auch für das tolle video.

@Trollwut.  könntest du mal irgendwann Fotos von deinem Rutenhalter einstellen das man auch die Befestigung auf der Unterseite sieht.

l.g. Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Ich weiss, dass er noch nen ganzen Artikel dazu in petto hat ;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Auf jeden Fall interessant. Würde ich gern auch mal probieren, allerdings kann ich das hier in der Gegend völlig knicken (kein Boot erlaubt)


----------



## captn-ahab (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Ein super Video! wirklich großes Kino und das bisher beste AB Video für mich. Leider sind bei uns Boote (auch Belly) leider verboten.


----------



## Franky (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Ganz geil! Für den Schleusenbereich hinterm Wehr 1A. Kein Wellenschlag von Sportbooten oder Binnenschiffen zu fürchten, Hänger jederzeit lösen können... Ganz saubere Sache das :m So lässt es sich doch sicherlich nicht nur feedern, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

DAnke, das freut uns, dass euch das so gefällt, weil wir selber das auch gut finden!


----------



## aufe_und_obe (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Wirklich ein klasse Video :m
Wenn nur bei uns endlich daß Bootsangeln erlaubt wäre:c


----------



## Cormoraner (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

So, ich kauf mir ein Belly!

Geile Sache! Danke für das informative Video.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

:-D Wir kurbeln die Wirtschaft an :-D


----------



## Surf (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Sehr schön!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

DAnke!


----------



## Eisbär14 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Respekt meine Herren einer der besten Filme .
So macht zusehen Spass


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

danke


----------



## Stoney0066 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Geiles Video, geile Methode, geile Fische, sauber Männer!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

danngge ;-))


----------



## zokker (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Richtig tolles Video. 

Ganz entspanntes Angeln ohne Aufnäherjacke und Werbekappe.

Der Trollwut (wunderschöne Shin|muahah der kann`s - und nicht nur er - Franz und Thomas haben auch eine super Arbeit gemacht.

Hut ab der zokker


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Astreines Video Männer |wavey:!

Sowas schaut man gerne an, vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## magut (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

super gemacht #6#6#6#6
echt nett zum anschaun 
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Freut mich, dass das Video so gut ankommt. 

Da hat aber auch echt mal alles gepasst, der Regen hat zur richtigen Zeit ausgesetzt, und das mit den Fischen hat auch wie am Schnürchen geklappt. 

Trollwut hat das außerdem ganz locker und sehr klar erklärt und die Aufnahmen vom Beiboot aus, direkt neben dem Belly sieht man so ja auch nicht alle Tage


----------



## RuhrPur (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Cooles Video. Leider bei uns auch nicht erlaubt diese Art der Fischerei.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*



RuhrPur schrieb:


> Cooles Video. Leider bei uns auch nicht erlaubt diese Art der Fischerei.


Wenn du Ankerst, dann sollte es im BVO (deiner Signatur entnommen) erlaubt sein. Und das macht Jean ja auch.


----------



## RuhrPur (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Wenn du Ankerst, dann sollte es im BVO (deiner Signatur entnommen) erlaubt sein. Und das macht Jean ja auch.



Dabei ist auch net BVO Bereich gemeint sondern NRW/Ruhrgebiet ( Hausgewässer)
 Das ich oben im Emsland vom Boot angeln darf weiß ich^^


----------



## kati48268 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Video grad erst angeschaut, wirklich toll!
Auch weil tolle, außergewöhnliche Idee.
Ich glaub, ich muss mir auch mal ein Belly... |rolleyes

Fragen/Anmerkungen:
- da reicht ein Vorschlaghammerkopf als Anker bei der starken Strömung? Weil der sich zwischen die Steine setzt? Oder hält der dich auch auf ebenem Boden?
- die Rutenhalterung möcht ich auch gern mal im Detail sehen.
- ist da kein Bootsverkehr?
- kommst du mit den Flossen gegen die Strömung an, wenn du flussauf willst? (hab von Bellys echt keine Ahnung)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*



RuhrPur schrieb:


> Dabei ist auch net BVO Bereich gemeint sondern NRW/Ruhrgebiet ( Hausgewässer)
> Das ich oben im Emsland vom Boot angeln darf weiß ich^^


Das wusste ich natürlich nicht, bin nur von deiner Signatur ausgegangen 

Aber BVO ist auch nicht Emsland.


----------



## schlotterschätt (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Ich hab's auch erst, ääääh, überlesen weil ich fast nur noch mit der Spinne unterwejens bin....#t
Aaaaber, geniale Idee und prima gemachtes Filmchen !!!#6
Zu Trollwut's Einfall ist mir spontan der Satz in den Sinn gekommen : 
"Alle sagten das geht nicht. Dann kam einer der wusste das nicht und hat's einfach gemacht." :vik:
Er sollte sich die "Urheberrechte" dafür sichern.:q 

Ick hatte davon bis jetzt noch nichts weiter gehört oder gelesen und auch Gockel fällt dazu nichts weiter ein.#c
Hmmh, Belly hab ick nich aber mit meiner Banane kann ick mir das auch vorstellen und ick sitze dabei mit meinem faltigen Arsch im Trocknen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Also ich bin ja auch "Trockenfahrer", und am liebsten mit Motor ...

Aber wenn man das gesehen hat, wie der Kollege , der wunderschöne Jean, so nah und dicht am Fisch arbeitete, das hat schon was ..


----------



## CarpeDiem (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Das Video gefällt tatsächlich sehr!

Ungewöhnliche, interessante und schwerst effektive Methode, da möchte ich glatt selbst noch mal mit der Feederrute los. Hab ich bestimmt seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr gemacht ;-) Und dabei will ich doch gerade das Bellyboat verkaufen...

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass auch eine schwere Dropshotrute eine Alternative ist.


----------



## fischbär (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Jepp, Dropshotrute. Würde ich auch empfehlen.
Sagt mal, wenn ich in der Elbe bei Magdeburg mit nem Belly rumfahren will, bin ich dann völlig bekloppt, oder ist das mit Weste evtl. doch nicht völlig lebensmüde? So in den Buhnenfeldern, nicht im Hauptstrom, klar.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*



fischbär schrieb:


> Jepp, Dropshotrute. Würde ich auch empfehlen.
> Sagt mal, wenn ich in der Elbe bei Magdeburg mit nem Belly rumfahren will, bin ich dann völlig bekloppt, oder ist das mit Weste evtl. doch nicht völlig lebensmüde? So in den Buhnenfeldern, nicht im Hauptstrom, klar.



Ich würde sagen viel Spaß, du kommst bestimmt in Hamburg an.


----------



## fischbär (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Naja, das wäre der Plan: Frau setzt mich in Schönebeck ein und ich lasse mich bis vor die Haustür treiben und geh heim.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Es freut mich, wenn ich sehe, wie gut  euch der Film gefällt.

Danke!!


----------



## 12butcher3 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Super Idee oder schön gefilmt!
Wie schwer ist denn der Anker der da benutzt wurde?

mfG


----------



## fischbär (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

4kg Hammerkopf


----------



## 12butcher3 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

ah okay DAnke


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Hier ist der "Anker" zu sehen. 

Dass der 4kg hat, habe ich geschätzt. Können auch 5kg sein? 

Vielleicht kann Trollwut noch was dazu sagen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*



fischbär schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wenn ich in der Elbe bei Magdeburg mit nem Belly rumfahren will, bin ich dann völlig bekloppt, oder ist das mit Weste evtl. doch nicht völlig lebensmüde? So in den Buhnenfeldern, nicht im Hauptstrom, klar.



Spätestens wenns das erste Sportboot mit Karacho stromab kommt, wirste schon merken ob die Idee lebensmüde war oder nicht.
Mit viel Glück wirste in null komma nix ans Ufer gepresst, mit richtig viel Glück gehste unter wie ne Pose


----------



## Trollwut (31. August 2017)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*



icke2001 schrieb:


> Danke auch für das tolle video.
> 
> @Trollwut.  könntest du mal irgendwann Fotos von deinem Rutenhalter einstellen das man auch die Befestigung auf der Unterseite sieht.
> 
> l.g. Ralf



Hat "ein wenig" gedauert, sorry.
Keine Ahnung ob andere Bellys auch D-Ringe auf der Unterseite haben, beim Drifter funktionierts jedenfalls so.

Was der Anker wiegt? Keine ahnung, bissl was halt.
Is n normaler Vorschlaghammerkopf, der könnte auch durchaus mehr haben. War halt das, was ich mal zur Verfügung hatte und gratis war er obendrein.
Normal rutscht der eh ein paar Meter, bis er sich irgendwo festsetzt. Hab auch noch nen kleineren, den nehm ich dann fürn See


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Was der Anker wiegt? Keine ahnung, bissl was halt.


a bissl was mehr - leicht war das Teil nicht ;-)) 

Funktioniert hats aber bestens (siehe Video), wurde ja vom verankerten Boot aus gefilmt und schau mal, wie ruhig das Belly da lag..


----------



## Trollwut (4. September 2017)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Besser spät als nie 

Der Artikel dazu:

Ja, das geht. Und bringt viel Fisch.

Bei mir ist der Hauptfisch die Barbe. Häufige Beifänge sind Nasen, Döbel, große Rotaugen und die ein oder andere Brasse.
Mit dem Boot kann ich an Stellen fahren, die vom Ufer aus unerreichbar sind, oder an denen der Futterkorb nur mit absurd hohen Korbgewichten liegen bleiben würde.






_Wie die Nase eines Mannes, so auch sein Fangerfolg_

Womit der erste, großen Vorteil des Bootsfeederns zu nennen wäre:
Sehr leichte Korbgewichte. So kann man in der Hauptströmung eines Flusses oder in der Nähe des Auslaufs einer Staustufe mit teilweise lediglich 20g leichten Körben angeln.






_Friedfische beim Feedern_

Man bringt sein Boot in Stellung und setzt den Buganker. Das Boot zeigt jetzt mit der Spitze stromauf. Entweder belässt man es bei einem Anker, was den Nachteil hat, dass man jetzt aufgrund der Strömung immer von links nach rechts pendelt, oder man setzt auch noch einen Heckanker.
Der unterbindet zwar die Bootsbewegung, hat aber den Nachteil, dass er mitunter im Drill eines größeren Fisches hinderlich ist.
Ich bevorzuge die Ein-Anker-Methode, das ist aber Geschmackssache.

Nun da man längs mit der Strömung steht, kann man eigentlich schon mit dem Angeln beginnen. Geefedert wird, wie man es auch vom Ufer aus gewohnt ist. Aus Einfachheitsgründen sollte man aber sein Futter bereits am Ufer angemischt haben.
Wichtig ist, dass man „gerade“ nach hinten aus dem Boot feedert, Würfe zu weit nach links oder rechts also vermeidet. Dadurch vermeidet man ein Rollen des Korbes, was häufig zu Hängern führt.






_Eine Barbe_

Durch die Strömung sinkt der Futterkorb, egal welchen Gewichts an gestreckter Schnur nach unten, Schnurbögen sind also ausgeschlossen, es besteht direkter Kontakt zum Köder.

Das Einclippen der Schnur kann man sich sparen, da man in einer Linie mit der Strömung fischt. Es ist also egal, ob man mal 3m zu weit oder zu kurz wirft, man liegt immer in seiner Futterspur, solange man gerade stromab fischt. Man kann ganz dreist auch direkt unter dem Boot angeln, sogar das bringt Erfolg.

Wer jetzt noch an der Effektivität des Bootsfeedern zweifelt lässt sich sicher mit dem nächsten Vorteil davon überzeugen es selbst einmal auszuproberen:
Die feine Bissanzeige über die sensible Rutenspitze ist ein Punkt, weswegen man feedert.
Das verträgt sich überhaupt nicht mit dem Schaukeln eines Bootes in der Strömung – könnte man denken. Allerdings ist sowohl die Rute als auch Du als Angler fest auf dem Boot. Jede Bewegung, die das Boot macht, macht die Rute also gleichermaßen mit. Für dich als Angler bleibt die Rute also ruhig. Auch vorsichtige Bisse sind dementsprechend gut zu erkennen.

Aber die gibt es ohnehin eher selten. Denn die meisten Bisse kommen im Vergleich zum Uferangeln knallhart.
Da man nämlich in der starken Strömung angelt hat ein Fisch nicht lange Zeit einen Köder zu erforschen. Für ihn heißt es zuschnappen oder hungrig bleiben.
In den allermeisten Fällen ist nicht einmal ein Anschlag nötig, die Rute ist beim Biss in der Regel komplett krumm und der Fisch hängt.

Gefischt werden kann grundsätzlich mit jeder Feederkombo, ich empfehle allerdings eine Mediumfeederrute mit rund 60g Wurfgewicht und weicher Aktion. Je kürzer die Rute ist, desto handlicher ist sie auf dem Boot. Leider sind die meisten Feederruten länger als 3,60m, auch ich bin nach wie vor auf der Suche nach einem wesentlich kürzeren Modell. Bei der Rolle sollte man nicht unter eine 3000er gehen, die gerne einen Freilauf haben darf um heftige Bisse von großen Barben sicher abzupuffern. Die Schnur sollte einen Durchmesser von 22mm nicht unterschreiten und eine hohe Dehnung besitzen. Die weiche Rute in Verbindung mit hoher Schnurdehnung sorgt dafür, dass der Korb an Ort und Stelle bleibt und nicht über den Gewässergrund gezogen wird, wenn das Boot in der Strömung pendelt.
Ansonsten wird die selbe Technik wie auch vom Ufer aus angewendet.






_Thomas mit dem schönsten Mann westlich von Moskau_

Wer seinen Futterplatz konstant aufbaut und auch alle sonstigen Regeln des normalen Feederns beachtet muss seine Rute nach einiger Zeit mitunter nicht einmal aus der Hand legen – kaum ist der Futterkorb am Grund angekommen zappelt schon der nächste Fisch an der Rute. Die Bisse lassen sich dann auch mit ein wenig Gefühl wie beim Spinnfischen sehr gut über den Rutenblank erkennen.

Ein wenig speziell ist der Drill vom Boot aus allerdings. Die meisten Fische schwimmen nämlich im Drill gegen die Strömung, das heißt in 90% der Fälle kommt er euch entgegen. Das Schwierigste ist es, eine große Barbe unterm Boot vom Grund hochzubekommen und in der Strömung zu halten.

Aber der Fangerfolg und der Drillspaß sind fantastisch!
Anstatt Korb um Korb vom Ufer aus abzureißen, schnappt euch euer Boot, fahrt raus, und fangt dicke Friedfische. Ich verspreche euch, das macht süchtig!


----------



## Allround-Angler (4. September 2017)

*AW: Feedern vom Bellyboat im Fluss - ein AnglerboardTV-Video*

Von Browning und auch Shimano gibt es kürzere Ruten.
Such mal nach "Commercial Carp Feeder" oder "Method Feeder" -Ruten.
Weiß leider nicht mehr die genaue Bezeichnung bzw. Link.


----------

